# marshalltown hoppers



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i was just wondering if you need a special type of compressor for spraying with a hopper or if my little makita hot dog will work well enough? i've got two potential jobs coming up and both of them involve repairing some textured areas.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't have to do any whole rooms or anything. just some long strips where some valences were removed. 1foot by 15 foot type things in a few rooms. i was hoping that it might be adequate for that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I used one before,their ok for about 15 seconds,but once the compressor kicks on most of your spray falls to the ground,so you always half to wait for the tank to refill,was going to hook up a air pig to it to get more reserve air ,but my compressor brunt out before i could try it ,,so....


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i don't have to do any whole rooms or anything. just some long strips where some valences were removed. 1foot by 15 foot type things in a few rooms. i was hoping that it might be adequate for that.


like 2buck was saying... you may have to stop every minute or 2 to let the compressor catch back up so you have some pressure to push it, but i'll bet your compressor will work fine, 'just might take a little longer than it would with a bigger compressor. Your compressor does have at least a small tank right(i am not familiar with a makita hot dog)?
________
Colorado dispensary


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

its just a normal little compressor that i use for trim and framing. i don't care if i have to wait for a bit the area's that i have to spray are small. i went and bought a sprayer this weekend. i'm sure it will be good enough. thanks.


----------

